# Banana Plant leaves turning red?



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Without knowing how far your light is from the substrate, my first guess is the light. 

Plants can react to extra light by turning red, think of it as a sunburn. Both aquatic and terrestrial plants do this. I have low light set-ups and the best red-purple colour that my Ludwigia exhibits is at the top half of the tank. It's starting to grow emersed and the colouration is even more intense.

PS some plants also show reddish colour in new leaves, then the colour fades to green. The banana plant might be prone to this. It's been decades since I grew one though. My Echinodorous 'Reni' does this.


----------



## Rinfish (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you Daisy!

It is about 7" away from the LED lights and perhaps 12" from the clamp light, so this may very well be the case.

I suppose my next question would be, is this bad for the plant? Should I move it to a shadier location away from direct light?


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

I don't think you need to change the lighting for the plant. If you are having algae problems though, then you can either cut back on duration or put some floaters in like frogbit or salvinia. 

You have the light on for 10-12 hours, why the variation? No timer? If not, a timer would simplify things for you, and give you better control of the photoperiod.


----------



## Rinfish (Aug 16, 2015)

A timer would definitely make my life easier I think. Right now, the hours are because i'm at work for half the day (turn lights on when I leave, turn them off when I get home) so its been a bit complicated.

I did invest in some Azolla hoping it would help starve the algae and diatoms, but i'm sure the long photoperiod is currently counteracting that decision haha.

Thank you for all your help so far; the balance needed in a planted tank is still somewhat of a mystery to me, so I appreciate the information. =)


----------



## hellofishies (Jul 20, 2015)

Rinfish said:


> A timer would definitely make my life easier I think. Right now, the hours are because i'm at work for half the day (turn lights on when I leave, turn them off when I get home) so its been a bit complicated.
> 
> I did invest in some Azolla hoping it would help starve the algae and diatoms, but i'm sure the long photoperiod is currently counteracting that decision haha.
> 
> Thank you for all your help so far; the balance needed in a planted tank is still somewhat of a mystery to me, so I appreciate the information. =)


At home depot or target or walmart, you can get a indoor timer for like $5  It will make your life easier and your tank with a little less algae.


----------



## Rinfish (Aug 16, 2015)

Perfect! I just picked one up tonight. =) Had no idea they were so cheap!


----------

